# Three-piece yak



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Just watching an interesting kayak design on New Inventors on ABC. It's called the Tryak 360. Three kayaks in one, which you assemble at the beach using a ratcheted strap inside the hull. Looks really easy to stow. Clever idea.

More details + video *here*

Has a website - but no info 
http://www.tryak.com.au/

Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Just watched it also. Very clever I thought and priced at $1200 should be competitive if it performs on the water.

I thought the ability to add a 4th section and make it into a 2 person yak was also very innovative. I'll be very interested to see how this inventor goes.

BTW the first shot of him in front of his yak showed 2 rods sticking out of the kayak so he may be a fisherman too!


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

It would sort out a lot of my problems, plus it would certainly be a good entry price at 1200.

LK


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow what a great idea. I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see the show, did it seem like it would suffer from any drag caused by the joins?


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

I also wondered about the drag issue. I imagine it would have to be a factor.

The video from the segment's up on the ABC website *here*


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

There didn't seem to be much of a bump for the joins.

The ability to add the segment to make it a 2 person jobby is the best feature I reckon.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

i saw a three piece kayak yasterday at the kayak shop in taren point, sydney. It might be a good way to go if you had storage problems or it had to go in your car.


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

'Australis' - made in wollongong have had one out for some time. Slots together like jigsaw pieces.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

grimo82 said:


> 'Australis' - made in wollongong have had one out for some time. Slots together like jigsaw pieces.


Yeah, but the only Australis modular kayak I've seen is the Komodo & is a sea kayak whereas this one is a SOT & looks very suitable as a fishing kayak. I was quite impressed with this one & the way it assembled, would solve a number of problems for many people.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the info they sent me - 1202kb pdf file

http://mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.1& ... 393aaa7972

Cheers Mike


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

That would just give me more things to forget to take each trip! :lol: 8) :lol:

Matt


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanx Red for getting the pics from the pdf file  
Cheers Mike


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I got the same PDF file info as Mike.

I'm thinking about getting one but am concerned about the length of the cockpit area - could be a tad short for a tall bugger like me. I'm going to try and get some contact details so I can ring them to get some more detailed info.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave, let us know how you go , they look very interesting


----------



## TRYAK (Apr 5, 2007)

Dave,
The cockpit section is 1200 long and the actual seat area is about 1180. A 6' person can sit without bending their legs.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVMZddkAABpfgAASQKUAEKCAFKA/b7+gIACIGiTTaRppoAZNAA1MTFGFNND1ADJ5QwTGsWVGMd1EZxHA7f0fK0kGmYS+c3OTBcCUIfFIJWs56rsXF3DgI1yM/PvVcbWnWuCIAiY94FoGczNDEbvDOK8Lm35079QdMxPeUY3Fvk7taOlAEKFEkMSZbZJkoUx/F3JFOFCQUxl12Q==


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

TRYAK said:


> Dave,
> The cockpit section is 1200 long and the actual seat area is about 1180. A 6' person can sit without bending their legs.


Great to see you on this forum TRYAK, & thanks for the details.

Your answer confirms my suspicions as those specs are about 200mm shorter than on my Swing, which is only just long enough for me (190cm). As much as I like the idea, the kayak looks to be too short for me but I know a few other people who have expressed interest in these kayaks.

One other thing I, and I'm sure others on this forum, would like to know is where you're based - so we can guesstimate delivery costs.

Great idea TRYAK, one that deserves to do well. Shame your website is not functioning especially with all the interest there seems to be in your kayak.


----------



## TRYAK (Apr 5, 2007)

They will be made in Sydney, so freight should be $100-150 east coast and up to $250 Perth/Darwin.
The website will be running within the week.


----------

